# ipfw + dummynet system halt (freeze)



## CrazyAlexNT (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello!
Please help the following question:

FreeBSD 10.1 is used as a Traffic Shaper NAT, load up to 3Gb per second.  Within 12 hours the system hangs guaranteed. Without any output messages in the console, the system simply hangs.

The problem is that the FreeBSD 8.2 operating normally, and all Immersed version after it this problem. Use 8.2 becomes very uncomfortable for due to lack of the necessary drivers for the new equipment, and all other versions hang.

10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 amd64

Kernel config add:

```
options HZ=1000
options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=50
options IPDIVERT
options IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options IPFIREWALL
options DUMMYNET
```

rc.conf:

```
keymap="ru.koi8-r.kbd"
sshd_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
hostname="natshaper8.net.ru"
cloned_interfaces="bridge0 vlan3306"
ifconfig_ix0="up -txcsum -rxcsum"
ifconfig_ix1="up -txcsum -rxcsum"
ifconfig_ix2="up -txcsum -rxcsum"
ifconfig_ix3="up -txcsum -rxcsum"
#ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto lacp laggport ix0 laggport "
#ifconfig_lagg1="laggproto lacp laggport ix2 laggport ix3 "
ifconfig_bridge0="addm ix0 addm ix2 up"
ifconfig_vlan3306="inet 172.17.33.208  netmask 255.255.255.0 vlan 3306 vlandev ix0"
static_routes="rstat"
route_rstat="-net 10.0.0.0/8 172.17.33.254"
fsck_y_enable="YES"
background_fsck="NO"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
```

sysctl.conf:

```
net.link.bridge.ipfw=1
net.link.ether.ipfw=1
net.link.bridge.pfil_member=0
net.link.bridge.pfil_bridge=0

net.inet.ip.dummynet.io_fast=1
net.inet.ip.dummynet.max_chain_len=2048
net.inet.ip.dummynet.hash_size=65535
net.inet.ip.dummynet.pipe_slot_limit=2048
```

`ipfw show`:

```
00500 10438 4088081 deny tcp from any to any tcpoptions !mss setup
01100 144 6992 deny ip from any to table(90) layer2
01200 67418818 73867543667 allow ip from any to me layer2
01200 24450281 3570400509 allow ip from me to any layer2
01300 137688353 17029109314 allow ip from table(17) to any layer2
01300 91931987 40163708484 allow ip from any to table(17) layer2
01301 48229354795 24473342254719 allow ip from table(4) to any layer2
01301 71665440878 82413076789736 allow ip from any to table(4) layer2
01303 154220612758 167195809294782 pipe 10 ip from not table(19) to table(10) layer2
01303 27787208064 40666912113033 allow ip from any to table(10) layer2
01303 115221486495 59903433870957 pipe 60 ip from table(10) to not table(19) layer2
01303 10545693485 694704878921 allow ip from table(10) to any layer2
01305 7425061 6212547214 pipe 40 ip from not table(19) to table(18) layer2
01305 283918 311218050 allow ip from any to table(18) layer2
01305 6543698 880646639 pipe 41 ip from table(18) to not table(19) layer2
01305 180808 17519077 allow ip from table(18) to any layer2
01340 154522723 167144031727 pipe 7 ip from not table(19) to table(7) layer2
01340 46001627 61348513175 pipe 7 ip from XX.XX.2.0/26 to table(7) layer2
01340 378 25692 allow ip from any to table(7) layer2
01340 140005655 23022413775 pipe 57 ip from table(7) to not table(19) layer2
01340 32163366 3165090559 pipe 57 ip from table(7) to XX.XX.2.0/26 layer2
01340 2988 268582 allow ip from table(7) to any layer2
01380 2982848 3340958542 pipe 34 ip from table(99) to 10.0.0.0/8 layer2
01380 2506786 534861227 pipe 35 ip from 10.0.0.0/8 to table(99) layer2
01390 27571933 10837889657 pipe 44 ip from not table(19) to table(80) layer2
01390 1415489 1512359993 pipe 44 ip from XX.XX.2.0/26 to table(80) layer2
01390 42870071 5980271087 pipe 45 ip from table(80) to not table(19) layer2
01390 1270006 120017817 pipe 45 ip from table(80) to XX.XX.2.0/26 layer2
64000 49901979 3150542623 deny ip from 10.0.0.0/8 to any layer2
65000 132081248 45309278518 allow ip from any to any
65535 12986 3156909 allow ip from any to any
```

Thanks in advance, sorry for machine translation.


----------

